# Tri-fuel kit for Champion generator?



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

I want a generator for my whole house and I don't require much electricity. Champion finally released something I could use - their model 100519. It's a 6250W and the smallest one they make with 120/240V as well as being an Inverter!

My plan is to add a natural gas valve to the outside of my house and add one of those tri-fuel kits so I can use NG or Propane. I'm not sure which company is the best. Century Fuel comes up the most in my searches, but without any direct experience, I'd like to ask the experts.

(I already have a transfer switch, inlet on the outside of my house, and all electrical done so I don't need advice on that)

Thanks.


----------



## Jackruf (Nov 4, 2012)

I was an early adopter of the US Carb conversion kit on a 5K convention back in the late 90's. I have since purchased their "motor snorkel" for a Honda inverter. I have been very happy with the product and customer service. Keep an eye out because they do periodic sales at significant discounts. The key with any of the conversion kits is to properly size your supply line for the demand of the generator. In that regard US Carb has a some helpful information on its website.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

pretty basic stuff on the conversion.
make sure to use good LP / NG rated hoses.
1/2 id on the hoses with 3/8 quick couplers.
and yes you want a load block.
us carb is good, as well as nash fuel.
both are over on ebay.


----------



## Gen10K (Jun 25, 2020)

Is very straight forward mod. Is just rings with a "jet", 1 for LPG and 1 NG.

Here is a caveat.

On Propane LPG, you can get away with RV equipment like valves and hoses. On NG do not use Rubber Hoses. Use the metal flex tubes like the ones for Gas Dryers and use Black Pipes to make your external routing with Ball Valves. Just like making an adapter for a Gas Dryer. The reason for that is, that I was told that NG is a bit corrosive with LPG hoses and adapters.

I have a setup like that and runs great, no need for refueling if NG still flowing. Also bought 2, 100 LBS tanks. Why is that, I was thinking on a 400LBS but that is too big and heavy to take them to get refilled. I would need to rely for service and might not be available in an emergency. With 2 tanks I can use an RV Selector Valve and use one tank, once is done, switch to the next tank and be able to pick up the tank on my truck to get it service. Is big enough for me to handle full. 1 tank at about 2.5KW might run for 3 days constant. Shuting off after getting batteries recharged, fridge/freezer cold I can extend the runtime of the LPG tank. The other Gasoline, well, we all know how that goes about storage and availability during an emergency.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

Be aware that it takes two pressure regulators.


----------



## somedumbguy (Sep 17, 2020)

Robh said:


> I want a generator for my whole house and I don't require much electricity. Champion finally released something I could use - their model 100519. It's a 6250W and the smallest one they make with 120/240V as well as being an Inverter!
> 
> My plan is to add a natural gas valve to the outside of my house and add one of those tri-fuel kits so I can use NG or Propane. I'm not sure which company is the best. Century Fuel comes up the most in my searches, but without any direct experience, I'd like to ask the experts.
> 
> ...


Robh, I recently bought that same Champion model and put a US Carb MotorSnorkel kit on it to run with natural gas. (I have another generator using a Motorsnorkel and have been been very happy with it for years). I had to get in touch with MotorSnorkel tech support to get the new Champion running on natural gas. They were very helpful and quick to respond. On Christmas Day we had a power outage; and it started up on two pulls and ran continuously on NG through the short outage (10 hours). There are a few quirks about setting up the Motorsnorkel on the Champion that I didn't run into with my other generator. For example, this Champion model's instructions says that the choke should be used for one pull on a hot restart even on a hot day, while the Motorsnorkel instructions say that the choke should never be used when running on NG, even when cold. The tech support people got me through that contradiction. I can't comment about propane use; I haven't tried that. I have never used the Century Fuel kits. I watched some of the Century install video and it seems similar but more complicated. The Motorsnorkel uses gasoline or NG interchangeably; you don't have to redo the plumbing when you switch from one to the other. The Century may be a better kit in the end from a performance/efficiency perspective, but it appears to be a dedicated conversion that would require some replumbing if you switch back and forth from gasoline to NG/LPG. Can someone else comment on this?

The MotorSnorkel kit needs to be to be adjusted at the "load block" to get the right rich/lean mix to run smoothly at the right RPM. (This was fairly easy on the old conventional generator but a bit challenging on the inverter). I don't know if that is required in the Century setup.

BTW, the Champion model was shipped to me configured with the neutral bonded to the frame/ground, but it is easily converted to floating neutral if your electrical setup requires that. Instructions are at the web site.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Gen10K said:


> ref 1 On NG do not use Rubber Hoses.
> 
> ref 2 Use the metal flex tubes like the ones for Gas Dryers
> 
> ref 3 100 LBS tanks.


ok on ref #1 *make sure to use hoses that are rated for both NG and LP*
not all hoses are rated for both.
and watch the pressure ratings on these hoses.

on ref #2 *never use the metal flex tubes on portable gens or portable gas grills.*
the vibration is an issue, and the grounding issues are a problem with using metal lines for generators.
on all hard lines use an isolation breaker fitting inline to break the ground.

and final on ref #3 100 lb LP tanks.
*make sure to check out your local and state DOT regulations before transporting filled LP tanks.
and also check in with the city regulations for storage of these tanks.*


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I'm keeping notes.

After more Internet searches, it appears the Motorsnorkel product from US Carburetion might be the easiest for me. They sell various hoses and regulators as well. Would anyone mind giving their website a quick look and tell me if they have the quality hoses and parts up to the community standards? I don't want to skimp. 
conversion kits - Motorsnorkel by US Carburetion


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Robh said:


> Motorsnorkel product from US Carburetion


I've been running one of those for 3 years. No problems.


----------

